# Proxy (Filter Bypasser)



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I'm in the UK and go to school ( )
We have one major problem. Internet filters.

A real pain, I'm sure you all know proxy sites. www.mathtunnel.com www.vtunnel.com . They keep getting filtered. I got hold of an old computer a few weeks ago, pentium III 650mhz, 256 ram, XP Pro (suprisingly).
I was thinking of using it as a Proxy hosting site accessed via IP address. The reason I'm not using my computer is simple. Sempron 64 bit's eat power like theres no tomorrow, LED fans use alot of power and a gfx card isnt really energy efficient so I gathered this little gaming beat with a120 watt PSU would be nice and economical.

Now, we have a few issues.
I have a dynamic IP provided by my ISP. Somehow, the computer will have to post somewhere it's current IP every 15 minutes or so, or email it me. Plus, I need some software that enables me to host a proxy site.
I have an unlimited 2.3 megabit connection so bandwidth shouldn't be an issue.

I hope you all understand what I'm saying.

Cheers (again)
Jack


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry, no one here will help you bypass the schools filters


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not to go on anything dodgy. Theres a game, text based, darkthrone.com. Something me and a few friends go on during break only.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry, the admins have put the restrictions in place for a reason. They will be contacting you shortly.


----------

